
Show HN: I created a platform that gives indie games a better chance at exposure - max0563
http://gamehunt.co
======
minimaxir
Product Hunt doesn't give indie startups a better chance at exposure, so the
juxtaposition does not make sense.

~~~
martinhting
[https://www.producthunt.com/topics/indie-
games](https://www.producthunt.com/topics/indie-games) looks very similiar to
the concept. With a bigger audience attracted through the variety of products,
Parent hunt could potentially be better for indie startups to attract larger
and more diverse crowds other than just gamers who know about an indie games
website. Some Venn diagrams would clarify what I'm getting at here.
Nonetheless, Cool project!

------
smt88
Talk to a lawyer before investing in this domain/product name. It likely has a
risky overlap with Product Hunt.

------
tasteup
[https://www.producthunt.com/games](https://www.producthunt.com/games) \- Top
2 games listed today are indie games.

And it looks like you posted this 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11793777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11793777)

